# My New Favorite Sam Picture



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

My new favorite picture of Sam  :cinnamon:



:thumbu::clap::thumbu:


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

love it such a cutie


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute!  What mutation is Sam?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I think he's a pastelface fallow....his eyes have a deep redy browny colour and his feathers have a brown tint


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's incredible!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tisena said:


> I think he's a pastelface fallow....his eyes have a deep redy browny colour and his feathers have a brown tint


I said cinnamon on your other thread but there's something a bit different about him, so you're probably right about the fallow!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Too cute! Love that pose!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sam is gorgeous


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Very sweet. I'm in love with Sam. He is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh he is so adorable!! Love that pic!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's such a rare mutation!! and i agree, he looks like more than cinnamon


----------



## lonnieD14 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great pic!


----------

